# Conjunctiv perfect



## chatkigazouille

Hello all!

I am learning the conjunctiv mood. It seems to me as there are two types to this mood: prezent and perfect. I have couple things I wanted to ask you all related to the latter:

1) Correct me if I am wrong: so the conjunctiv perfect is used when the main clause is in past tense, am I correct? Or can we still use the conjunctiv prezent in this case?
E.g. I started to mow the lawn.

Am început să fi cosit peluza.

2) How does conjunctiv perfect work with reflexive verbs?
E.g. I started to watch the TV.

Am început să fi mă uitat la televizorul.

Thank you all!


----------



## irinet

Generally, you need to have the Perfect Aspect in both sentences:
1. _Aş fi vrut _să *fi* cosit peluza. (a wish that has not been accomplished)
I would have liked to ...
But you also say: PT - Past Conjunctive
2. Era bine să *fi* ajuns acolo la timp. 
If only I could have got there in time. (regret of not reaching...)

We have Present and Past Conjunctive.
Am început *să* mă *uit* la TV. - it's the Present Conjunctive.


----------



## chatkigazouille

@irinet Thanks! So how does a reflexive verb look in past conjunctive?
Aş fi vrut *să* fi mă *uitat* la TV. --> is this a correct structure?
(I would've liked to watch the TV)

EDIT: What is the infinitive of "aş"? Nvm it's a avea.


----------



## irinet

Să *mă *fi uitat .
I would have liked that I could watch TV.

You are right about 'aş' - the inf. 'a avea'.


----------



## farscape

For the sake of consistency - it's not a direct translation but the message and the verbs' tenses are about the same.

Aș fi vrut să mă fi uitat -> I would have liked to could have watched

Later,


----------

